# my piranha pics



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok guyz i finally got a cam so i snaped a few of fluffy...im pretty sure now that he is a Serrasalmus spilopleura....but i still want to know from the experts for sure what do you think guyz?....hes a beauty huh.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

looks like a gold spilo to me.....


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

phishin06 said:


> looks like a gold spilo to me.....


yup


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i would have to agree on the spilo, but im no expert, nice fishy good luck with him


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Beautiful Serrasalmus spliopleura/macalatus.







Where did he get those fin bites from?


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> Beautiful Serrasalmus spliopleura/macalatus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably from the tank he was shipped from


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

phishin06 said:


> Beautiful Serrasalmus spliopleura/macalatus.:nod: Where did he get those fin bites from?


Probably from the tank he was shipped from








[/quote]
I was under the impression that he has had this fish for quite some time now.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

he only has the one fin bite on his rear fin....and i have had him for a long time prob. going on 2 years soon when i got him he was real small and i got i mid size bottom feeder (sucker fish) i think what happened is the bottom feeder got him when he was real small....he got him back he ate him....and the other 3 i put in there with him...thats ok hes not going anywhere i think it just adds charactor lol


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

nice fish


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

nice fish


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

nice fish


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

sorry


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

quite alright....i think he is a nice nice....nice fish lol


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree with everyone above...Gold Spilo, and a VERY nice looking one at that.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> I agree with everyone above...Gold Spilo, and a VERY nice looking one at that.












How big is he?


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

i just checked with a tape hes about 4.5"....i was told feeder golds will make him grow slowly and up unti a few days ago thats all he had ever had


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

mac


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

bader666 said:


> i just checked with a tape hes about 4.5"....i was told feeder golds will make him grow slowly and up unti a few days ago thats all he had ever had


Very nice fish you got there!









Spilos are slow growing fish for the most part anyways, I wouldn't really worry about it. I've seen P's that had feeder golds as the staple in thier diet for years, and it didn't seem to have any effect on them.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

i was going to post a new topic but you could prob help.....the goldys i was feeding him may have stunted his growth. he now has a very diff. diet scallops..shrimp..squid.. i was wondering if the feeders i was giving him will make him stay small or will this new diet get him back on track


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

bader666 said:


> i was going to post a new topic but you could prob help.....the goldys i was feeding him may have stunted his growth. he now has a very diff. diet scallops..shrimp..squid.. i was wondering if the feeders i was giving him will make him stay small or will this new diet get him back on track


I don't think you have anything to worry about. It shouldn't have any permanent effect on your fish, I've never seen this happen anyway. Just continue to stick with a nutritional diet containing lots of variety and I think you will be fine.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

kick ass...i was worried there for a sec...i think he likes this $15 a lb diet better any way lol


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Spilo or mac.... doesnt matter to me. I likes!!!


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

thanks...im going to try to put some pic together tank and all...im proud of my little guy hahaha


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hes badass thats for shure.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

bader666 said:


> thanks...im going to try to put some pic together tank and all...im proud of my little guy hahaha


Looking forward to it!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice looking spilo/mac. I can never remember which is which.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

great spilo the colors are top knotch.....maybe feed a little more, looks little bit skinny


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Sweet pics man ... I like the plant coming through the rock ... nice effect!


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like the Serrasalmus Maculatus. Very nice one though. Where I got the mac idea? The true spilo has clear eyes not red eyes. Mac has black edge on the anal fin. Purple flank on the adult Macs. Nice mac keep em. Must be a finger chaser.







Can't wait til I grow my sexy macs out too.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> mac


S. Mac indeed


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

funny thing is hes not a finger chaser....i put my finger on the glass and he comes to it almost like to be pet or something....i try to get him to chase it but not happening yet


----------



## clarence (Jun 8, 2004)

deffo a mac, looks just like mine, beautiful fish with top personalities.


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

its a fish!


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice Mac


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Maculatus.

ID complete.


----------

